# all hail the king!



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

Rob really knows how to hit people where it counts. He said he would hit me up with a fumadore by DPG when i kiddingly posted ''someone send me some!'' 
well this guy knows what i like. He hit me off with 2 of them , and a niguaraguan power house package ! the ci legends black label and lot826 wich im pretty sure is a perdomo and the indian tabac maduro another one ive been wanting to get my hands on ....but wait theres more ! A beer head like myself couldnt slip by this guy...check out the sweet beer opener he included in there !! thats rad man...the mail lady moved with caution delivering this package and warned me it was ticking !! BOOOM !
thanks rob, whose just joined CL and allready hit several victims .... :smoke:


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Nice hit!!!


----------



## buttah (Jun 9, 2008)

NICE hit!


----------



## Rah55 (Feb 13, 2008)

sweeeeet


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Very nice!!!


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

nice opener... does it work?  
enjoy....


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

ngetal said:


> nice opener... does it work?
> enjoy....


you know it does. i just cracked open a nice cold Bear republic racer 5 IPA, a big name and a big aggressive beer :biggrin:


----------



## KaiSQ (Aug 4, 2008)

Nicely done


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Very nice hit Rob


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

Nice hit!


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

redbeard said:


> you know it does. i just cracked open a nice cold Bear republic racer 5 IPA, a big name and a big aggressive beer :biggrin:


What did you decide to fire up with the beer?


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Nice hit


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Thoughtful hit there Rob


----------



## Vic81 (Aug 2, 2008)

sweet hit!


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

howland1998 said:


> What did you decide to fire up with the beer?


im smoking the CI black label !! so far its a great gar ! very good for this time of the day. im out here on the lap top while the kids play on the swing set i just got done building, great combo even for as hot as it is


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice hit!!!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very cool


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Nice hit... drink another beer for me...


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

Great hit!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Nice hit!!


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

nice hit


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

destruction confirmed


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Nice stuff, got to love anything Pepin.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Nice hit!!!


----------



## King1of3 (Dec 29, 2007)

Glad to contribute to your private party on the porch. Was the message still on the bottle opener? Meaning, when you pressed the press to play or when you put it to the bottle, was my greeting still there to hear? It may have been erased if the little button got hit along the trip.

:sorry: if I ruined anything when it went BOOM! :redface:


----------



## King1of3 (Dec 29, 2007)

I am going to have to do some shopping tonight to restock the ammunition depot. OOOOPS!! I mean the vinotemp......


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

King1of3 said:


> Glad to contribute to your private party on the porch. Was the message still on the bottle opener? Meaning, when you pressed the press to play or when you put it to the bottle, was my greeting still there to hear? It may have been erased if the little button got hit along the trip.
> 
> :sorry: if I ruined anything when it went BOOM! :redface:


man, i figured there was suppost to be a messege on the bottle opener, but it must have got erased, i think i may have done it when i was pulling it out of the box..i was like s**t!! sweet stuff man, the CI legend was great !!


----------



## King1of3 (Dec 29, 2007)

redbeard said:


> man, i figured there was suppost to be a messege on the bottle opener, but it must have got erased, i think i may have done it when i was pulling it out of the box..i was like s**t!! sweet stuff man, the CI legend was great !!


Very cool. I like the CI Black. It can get erased very easily. No biggie. Just said, "Smoke what you like, and like what you smoke." :biggrin:


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

King1of3 said:


> Very cool. I like the CI Black. It can get erased very easily. No biggie. Just said, "Smoke what you like, and like what you smoke." :biggrin:


the fumas are effin awesome ! i could smoke them allday everyday. thanks again man for the hook up !!! your will come . !!!!


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Very nice! I've been wanting to try one. Let us know how they are....


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

DBCcigar said:


> Very nice! I've been wanting to try one. Let us know how they are....


he sent me 2 so im going to smoke the 2nd today to really get a taste. The first one was quite mellow at times, then went medium at times. Must be a cuban sandwich thing  the flavors where almondy, vanilla even kinda barnyardish. Nothing over powering . There was really no spice factor in this cigar , i think it was meant to be on the sweeter side and it was. Construction on it went very well, i started smoking this on the back porch, then the wife sent me to home depot a little more than half way into it , when driving with the windows down the burn started to become uneven, but i cannot blame the cigar for my crazy driving. I sat in the car at home depot until it was gone. it was almost burning my fingers. so i was not in a rush to get rid of it. overall it was a great mellow-medium smoke that i would reccomend anyone keeping a few of these on hand in the humi . if i get any thing differnt out of the 2nd one.ill be back 
AND I DIDNT GO BACK AND READ AND CHECK FOR GRAMMER SO....USE CAUTION WHEN READING THIS. I JUST WOKE UP AND DONT REALLY CARE RITE NOW !


----------



## ct2eng (Jun 17, 2008)

nice hit


----------



## ct2eng (Jun 17, 2008)

Nit hit


----------

